# Mantis Orchid cage and new play pen!! For all of my mantis's



## Jessie (Jan 8, 2019)

So I sometimes would lose my Mantis's in my room when they were out of the cage, not always but since I'm on crutches I would take more time getting around and such. So I got this online its a HUGE area for them to run around in.  I put it in my room so when there out they will have plenty of room to roam I will be getting some fake plants at some point and am going to make it look like a complete habitat including gluing stuff on the sides and branches and vines. For the cage the cloth is only there until I get Echo earth.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 9, 2019)

Looks great, Jessie!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 10, 2019)

think they are great to roam in and not loose them.


----------



## Graceface (Jan 10, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## Jessie (Jan 28, 2019)

Jessie said:


> So I sometimes would lose my Mantis's in my room when they were out of the cage, not always but since I'm on crutches I would take more time getting around and such. So I got this online its a HUGE area for them to run around in.  I put it in my room so when there out they will have plenty of room to roam I will be getting some fake plants at some point and am going to make it look like a complete habitat including gluing stuff on the sides and branches and vines. For the cage the cloth is only there until I get Echo earth.


----------

